# Where to get Diy concentrates,Nic,Pg&vg in Cape Town



## Deano1987 (15/9/15)

Hi Gents..I would like to know where to get Diy concentrates,Nic,Pg&vg in Cape Town?


----------



## Gazzacpt (15/9/15)

Deano1987 said:


> Hi Gents..I would like to know where to get Diy concentrates,Nic,Pg&vg in Cape Town?


@Oupa at Vapour Mountain
@drew at Valley Vapour.

You can order from skyblue aswell they ship to slaapstad in a day.


----------



## Deano1987 (15/9/15)

Thanks man...Have you heard of Ultimate vapes?


----------



## baardbek (15/9/15)

Deano1987 said:


> Thanks man...Have you heard of Ultimate vapes?


Above advice A1 see other post too


----------

